# Testing hypo clear



## Actor (Oct 29, 2009)

Developer is one shot.
Stop bath has the purple indicator.
Clearing time tells you when fixer is exhausted.
Photo Flo is so cheap I don't worry about it.  One shot.
How can you tell when hypo clear is used up?  Is it one shot?  Can you test it?


----------



## ann (Oct 29, 2009)

one session use. there should be a guide line on the bottle that will give you a range, it may be read as sq. inch of rather than a specific number

about the only thing one would use hypo clear for these days would be fiber printing .


----------



## Actor (Oct 29, 2009)

ann said:


> one session use. there should be a guide line on the bottle that will give you a range, it may be read as sq. inch of rather than a specific number


You're right.  Awfully fine print though.  Almost need a loupe to read it.  150 to 200 36 exposure 35mm rolls per gallon.  Meaning a pint should be good for 20 rolls.  Oh, dear.  More record keeping.

Thanks.





> about the only thing one would use hypo clear for these days would be fiber printing .


Really?  I have two different books that recommend its use for processing film.


----------

